# Acupuncture for dogs



## CLF (Dec 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried acupuncture for their dogs (or is it even done at at all)?? 

I used to own a horse with navicular (sort of like arthritis in his front feet) who got regular acupuncture treatments that were very beneficial to his overall condition. I was wondering if anyone had tried and/or had success with it on dogs?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think that there are a number of folks on this board that have tried it for their dogs. Our GSD gets a treatment about every 6 weeks. Both of our dogs get chiropractic treatment about every 3 weeks.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs, cat and I have all had acupuncture. My experience has been that it depends on the condition you're treating, the overall course of treatment and the practioner. So, it's worked for some things and not so much for others.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Dakota got acupuncture for about 4 years. At the age of 10, he'd gone from walking 3-4 miles a day to barely getting out of the house to relieve himself. My vet at the time had tried every modern medicine at the time to help and diagnosis, but to no avail. During one visit, we had both broached the subject of acupuncture and started a regimen of 3x's per week for three weeks. Well, after the second week, Dakota was back to walking with no assistance. After the fourth week, we were back to 3 miles a day. We opted for a visit every six weeks and after his final diagnosis of DM, we eventually went every 2-4 weeks, depending on his mobility. I credit acupuncture for having Dakota an extra 4 years...

I have no compunction of having acupuncture done to Phoenix.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Mas has gotten acupuncture treatment. It has been some time since he went in for a treatment, but he responded very well and I am most grateful that I have a vet who is trained in this area.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I tried it with my senior (the electrical type). While she had responded really well to chiropractic, acupuncture seemed to set her back, so we didn't try that again. I do think it's worth giving it a try, especially if your dog has a condition that might respond to acupuncture.


----------

